# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Προτασεις για αναβαθμιση client σε BB με ενα ΒΒ link και ενα AP.

## johnsama

Εχω ενα κομβο client στο Παλαιο Φαληρο και σκεφτομαι να τον αναβαθμισω σε ΒΒ με ενα ΑΡ για οικονομικους λογους.Τι προτεινετε για κεραιες και ρουτερ;Eπισης αν καποιος εχει προς πωληση τετοιο εξοπλισμο ας ποσταρει εδω.

----------


## Convict

Ας ξεκινήσουμε απο τα βασικά.

Σε τι απόσταση τοποθετείτε απο σένα και ομοίως απο το μελλοντικό του δεύτερο ΒΒ..Αν υπάρξει βέβαια.Υπάρχουν κοντινοί κόμβοι , μακρινοί ;

Δώσε μας και ενα SSID δικό σου και του client σου για να έχουμε μια εικόνα της περιοχής...

----------


## johnsama

Στην περιπτωση που δεν καταλαβες εγω ειμαι ο client maddog571998 (#8329) που συνδεεται στον κομβο του konkoul (#8073) αποσταση απο μενα 535μ και μεχρι πριν χτες στον κομβο του JollyRoger (#915 ::  αποσταση απο μενα ακριβως η ιδια.Βεβαια δεν εχω συζητησει μαζι τους τιποτα και ας με συγχωρεσουν και οι δυο τους επειδη κανω αναφορα για ΒΒ χωρις να τους ρωτησω πρωτα, αλλα θελω να δω ποσο θα κοστισει ενας τετοιος εξοπλισμος και μετα θα τους ρωτησω αν θελουν.

----------


## Convict

Προφανώς και δεν κατάλαβα οτι είσαι εσυ.Υπέθεσα ότι έχεις πάνω σου κάποιον τον οποίο 8ες να αναβαθμίσεις.Λολ....Ακόμα γελάω.

Στο θέμα μας.Θα σου πρότεινα να έρθεις σε επαφή με τους γειτονικούς κόμβους για να δείς αν έχουνε κάποιο interface ελεύθερο.

Απο θέμα εξοπλισμού υπάρχουν αρκετές λύσεις πλέον που το κόστος τους κυμαίνεται περίπου στα 100-120 ευρώ ανά λινκ αν θές ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία χωρίς Users Manual.

Αυτή τη στιγμή τι εξοπλισμό έχεις;

----------


## johnsama

O εξοπλισμος που εχω ειναι μια gold wireless grid κεραια και ενα access point DLINK DAP-1160 και φυσικα στα 2.4GHz.Η συνδεση με το pc στο σπιτι μου γινεται μεσω POE και καλωδιο ethernet.Θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεις συγκεκριμενο εξοπλισμο ετσι ωστε να ψαξω λιγο στο internet αλλα και στο awmn μηπως βρω κατι.

----------

